# Injured little guy



## Furryfish (Apr 7, 2022)

Hi there....this little guy just flew up on me. He's in a terrarium now with food and a perch and the works. 

Thing is, he's lost both his legs on his right side but he seems to eat fine if the food flies right up to him. 
My questions are..

1) Will he survive long term?
2) Could anyone tell me what species he is?
3) Is he an adult already? Or would he have a chance to regain his legs through molting?

Thanks!


----------



## agent A (Apr 7, 2022)

looks like a female _Eomantis _or _Tropidomantis _or that Australian thingy I'm blanking on the name of. _Sinomantis _or _Kongobatha _or something? Something in that family Iridopterygidae
it's an adult female, so she won't regrow a leg


----------



## Furryfish (Apr 7, 2022)

Oh thanks! Then I’ll just keep it comfy as best I can since she randomly landed on my balcony. Btw… what indicates its a female?


----------



## Furryfish (Apr 7, 2022)

I’m in south east asia so could be the first 2 you mentioned


----------



## agent A (Apr 7, 2022)

Furryfish said:


> Oh thanks! Then I’ll just keep it comfy as best I can since she randomly landed on my balcony. Btw… what indicates its a female?


the wings are pretty wide and still hug the abdomen. males of this family are super skinny


----------



## Furryfish (Apr 7, 2022)

Ahhh...thanks again!


----------



## Orin (Apr 8, 2022)

Please post photos of oothecae if you get them. Just curious if they're a unique design.


----------



## Furryfish (Apr 11, 2022)

Sure... Watching out if those turn up


----------



## Furryfish (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## Furryfish (Apr 12, 2022)

Here we go... Think they're unfertilised though….and they look like the face huggers from Alien. LOL


----------

